# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2017



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2017 às 11:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Out 2017 às 11:04)

Bom Dia.
Inauguro o mês com mais um dia de sol, como vai ser a maior parte de outubro e esperemos que fique por aí.
Nem dá vontade de olhar para a estação mas devem estar 22\23º de qualquer maneira vai aparecer no post por isso ;

Esperemos que a chuva apareça rápido.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2017 às 11:25)

Bom dia , de viagem de comboio, 
do Porto até Lisboa 
Temperatura atual de 22°C
Sol e já algum calor ...
Vai ser uma semana quente !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (1 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Final da tarde aqui por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia mais quente com seu praticamente limpo, apenas nuvens altas.

Mínima de *14,6ºC* e máxima de *24,3ºC*

Por volta das 21:30h o vento começou a soprar de Nordeste, e a temperatura tem vindo a subir , atuais *21ºC* com *76%* de humidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Out 2017 às 13:59)

Boas.
Estão 32º
Sim, 32º
Estamos em 2 de outubro, não esquecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Boas,

A reportar perto do IPO Porto , coluna de fumo visível para Leste da cidade   

Bastante calor..


----------



## qwerl (2 Out 2017 às 18:31)

Boas

Por aqui dia quente também, com a brisa marítima a refrescar.
Há algum tempo que o nevoeiro já entrou a refrescar o tempo
Na Praia da aguda a Tmín foi *15,4ºC* e a Tmáx* 27,5ºC
*
Apesar de ser quente para Outubro o ano passado esta mesma estação registou uma tmáx de 33ºC no fim de Outubro, numa situação de corrente de leste mais vincada


----------



## cookie (2 Out 2017 às 19:56)

Ontem dia de verão, hoje dia de verão. Pelas 18h o nevoeiro foi-se aproximando e o tempo fechou completamente... Está vento e fresco com a estação a marcar 17 graus. Em contrapartida o meu marido está agora a sair de paredes e diz que está super abafado e quente... o carro dele está a marcar 27 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2017 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Mas que bom tempo de praia e férias, não é gente?
*M-A-R-A-V-I-L-H-A!*

Bem, já com toda a gente pronta para ir de abalada, eu lá tenho de trabalhar neste verão. É verdade, no verão eu trabalho. Pelo menos parece verão...

*Ontem* estive em terras do Gerês, a banhos numa das belas lagoas que por lá tem. E que dia, mais parecia um qualquer de julho ou agosto. Sol forte, a pedir um pouco de protetor e água convidativa. Quem diria?!
Por cá a *Tmáx* foi de *28,8ºC*.
*Hoje *o dia foi ainda mais quente, com uma *Tmáx* de *32,2ºC*.
O céu, que ontem apresentava nebulosidade alta dispersa, hoje primou por se apresentar praticamente limpo. E com vento fraco.
As noites são frescas, mas bem suportáveis. Hoje tive uma *Tmín* de *14,2ºC*.
A esta hora mais parece uma das noites "premium" do verão...

*Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## rokleon (3 Out 2017 às 07:40)

Neste momento, nevoeiro costeiro forte como se esperava, em Ovar. Por ser tão cedo, até vi cair gotículas pequenas


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2017 às 07:48)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Matosinhos.


----------



## cookie (3 Out 2017 às 08:04)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Matosinhos.


O mesmo por aqui. Nevoeiro cerrado e 13 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Out 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Inicio de dia com nevoeiro marítimo, mínima de *13,5ºC *

Imagem satélite neste momento :





Atuais *14,3ºC* e *94%* de humidade. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2017 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,
Não tenho escrito, mas tenho acompanhado diariamente o forum e de chuva nem sinal...
Estes dias têm sido de calor e algum vento pela tarde, pelo que não têm grande história


----------



## guimeixen (3 Out 2017 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de calor.

Ontem Merelim passou a máxima mais alta registada no dia 14 de Outubro de 1985, 33,3ºC, com 33,9ºC. É só a bater recordes de calor.


----------



## qwerl (3 Out 2017 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

Início de dia com nevoeiro cerrado até meio da manhã e o resto de dia foi de sol, calor e vento fraco
Na praia da Aguda a mínima foi *14,9ºC* e a máxima *27,4ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo e *16,0ºC*


----------



## WinterIsHere (3 Out 2017 às 22:01)

Calor completamente absurdo. Segunda-feira bateu os 30ºC de sensação térmica e hoje, apesar de ter diminuído, ainda se notou o quão quente estava. Já era tempo de vir um frio "a sério"..


----------



## cookie (3 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou apenas pela hora de almoço. Às 20:30 o céu estava limpo, algum vento algo desagradável e 17 graus de temperatura ambiente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (4 Out 2017 às 13:05)

Hoje pelas 9:00 nevoeiro cerrado e 15 graus. De momento 18 graus e ainda céu cinzento com algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (4 Out 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite,

Ao fim do dia a temperatura até desceu rápido e agora estão 15,0ºC e o nevoeiro já apareceu.


----------



## jonas (5 Out 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia,
Estão 13.4°C e esta um denso nevoeiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Tudo tapado nevoeiro cerrado desde ontem ao final da tarde, mínima de *13,5ºC* 
Acumulados *0,3mm* 

Sigo com *13,9ºC* e *100%* de humidade , o vento sopra fraco de Sul .


----------



## guimeixen (5 Out 2017 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,

Ontem à noite já havia nevoeiro e manteve-se até de manhã. Hoje de manhã o topo destas nuvens baixas devia rondar os 450-500m e reparei nas imagens de satélite que o Sameiro estava descoberto. Já à algum tempo que queria fotografar as nuvens lá de cima e hoje consegui ir lá e apanhei também um belos raios crepusculares pelo caminho.

Imagem de satélite às 10h30, com o Sameiro assinalado:





Deixo aqui as fotos que tirei pelo caminho e já lá em cima:




Spider web wtih dew by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2017 às 19:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem à noite já havia nevoeiro e manteve-se até de manhã. Hoje de manhã o topo destas nuvens baixas devia rondar os 450-500m e reparei nas imagens de satélite que o Sameiro estava descoberto. Já à algum tempo que queria fotografar as nuvens lá de cima e hoje consegui ir lá e apanhei também um belos raios crepusculares pelo caminho.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2017 às 22:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem à noite já havia nevoeiro e manteve-se até de manhã. Hoje de manhã o topo destas nuvens baixas devia rondar os 450-500m e reparei nas imagens de satélite que o Sameiro estava descoberto. Já à algum tempo que queria fotografar as nuvens lá de cima e hoje consegui ir lá e apanhei também um belos raios crepusculares pelo caminho.
> 
> ...



@guimeixen *as imagens que nos trazes são ouro*!
Tu e outros cá no fórum tem aprimorado a técnica de fotografia e trazem-nos verdadeiras *obras de arte*.
Parabéns pelo belíssimo momento que "vivi" neste fórum nos minutos que parei (literalmente) a ver as tuas "pinturas"...

Desculpem lá este momento de _baba _mas, como já disse antes, merece uma saudação especial pela imensa *QUALIDADE* e também porque, estando nós no marasmo meteorológico, mesmo assim há quem nos consiga animar. É isto que o fórum tem de bom, há sempre quem consegue trazer aquele lado "positivo" das coisas que por vezes nos desanima. Bem hajam!

Em relação à imagem que postaste, a minha zona (logo abaixo de Meixomil, a *verde*) fica protegida pela montanha (linha a *azul*), pelo que o nevoeiro pouco entra (por vezes umas horas noturnas mas rapidamente dissipa). É engraçado ver o que as montanhas protegem da entrada do nevoeiro marítimo (a *vermelho*):






Por cá, o lado positivo disto é que permite cortar a relva em calções neste *calor *quase estival, ficar ligeiramente avermelhado no mês de outubro, correr depois das 19h ao lusco-fusco e saudar a brisa fresca que nos acompanha e refresca a pele. Quem dera a um nórdico sentir este calor fora dos meses de junho e julho...
O céu tem-se apresentado limpo e o vento a soprar fraco.

*Tmín: 9,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,8ºC

Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2017 às 22:15)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de sol, céu limpo a mínima foi de *11,4ºC* com alguma neblina matinal.

Máxima de *22,8ºC* 

Neste momento sopra vento fraco de Leste , sigo com *21,5ºC* e *60%* de humidade.


----------



## qwerl (7 Out 2017 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Por Esmoriz a manhã foi de muito nevoeiro, que se manteve na faixa costeira quase todo o dia, aliás este mês e Setembro foi raro o dia que não começou com nevoeiro
De resto foi um dia quente, com uma Tmín* 11,8ºC* e uma Tmáx *21,2ºC *na Praia da Aguda

Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, a mínima por aqui foi *9,0ºC *e foi um dia bastante quente praticamente sem vento, a máxima não deve ter andado longe dos 30ºC
Estão *14,1ºC *e céu limpo. Os dias têm sido praticamente iguais uns aos outros por aqui, amanhã será diferente porque estará mais calor e não vai haver nevoeiro


----------



## karkov (7 Out 2017 às 03:21)

Andar por Guimarães por volta das 2 da manhã com 20/22° em pleno Outubro e Outono é obra!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *18,2ºC *

Agora estão *20,2ºC* com ventania de Leste/ENE sopra a *34km/h *


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 07:41)

Rajada de *51 Km/h* agora mesmo de ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 08:37)

Webcam de Grijo aqui perto, nota-se que há fumo disperso no ar:







Vento continua moderado a forte, rajada máxima subiu para *53km/h*


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 13:15)

A arder na encosta do senatorio São Pedro da cova

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 13:36)

Stinger disse:


> A arder na encosta do senatorio São Pedro da cova
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Esta a ir para que lado?


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 13:37)

jonas disse:


> Esta a ir para que lado?


Para o lado de baguim 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Calor e vento muito seco um perigo ...

Sigo com *28,7ºC* e apenas *11%* de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de Leste

Porto de Leixões segue com *30,5ºC* , muito calor no litoral 

Estamos em Outubro


----------



## guimeixen (7 Out 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia para assar, 30,7ºC agora. Céu cheio de fumo para sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 15:19)

Humidade extremamente baixa, apenas *8% *recorde desde que faço registos 

Lestada a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (7 Out 2017 às 20:42)

Boas

Dia de muita lestada e calor  e céu cheio de fumo. A mínima foi *12,3ºC, *a temperatura desceu enquanto não entrou a lestada.

Na praia da Aguda a máxima atingiu *35,1ºC  *brutal valor para Outubro, a lestada não perdoa nesta estação...

De notar também por volta das 4h o salto da temperatura de *13,6ºC* de mínima para 22º com a entrada da lestada

Neste momento sigo com* 17,6ºC* e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Boas,

Máxima de *30,3ºC* pelas 16:20h

Humidade mínima desceu aos *7%*, valor impressionante para a zona.

Final de tarde com alguma acalmia do vento , mas que neste momento já vem a aumentar intensidade do quadrante Leste.

Sigo com *22,4ºC* e *34%* de HR, vento ENE *18km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2017 às 16:29)

Boa tarde.

*IMPRESSIONANTE*
O valor mais baixo de humidade relativa foi hoje batido. E o menor valor de ponto de orvalho idem...
*Humidade relativa: 2%*
*Ponto de orvalho: -27,0ºC*
Pode ser ilusão colectiva, pode ser erro do sensor, pode ser muita coisa. Mas o facto é que no seguimento de relatos anteriores de outros dados dos nossos membros com valores baixíssimos de humidade, considero minimamente verídicos os valores que tenho neste momento.
À volta desta zona muito arde, as condições são brutais para incêndios. O vento que se faz sentir (nada de especial) chega para proporcionar o melhor que há para o avanço das chamas.
O céu limpo enche-se de fumo, são múltiplos focos de incêndio (vários fogachos) na zona, incluindo no concelho de Paços de Ferreira.

Apesar do frio da madrugada\início da manhã, a tarde está muito quente. E seca.

*Tmín: 6,7ºC*
*Tmáx: 31,2ºC*

*Hr: 28,6ºC*
*Hr: 2%*​


----------



## WinterIsHere (8 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Máxima de 29ºC por volta de Gondomar.. Fumo intenso e "cheiro a incêndio".. Quem diria que não estamos em Agosto. Alguém sabe quando este calor irá terminar?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Boa noite...

Por cá com o cair da noite trambolhão na *temperatura*, com uns magros *16,2ºC*.
E se a *humidade relativa* atingiu os 2%, agora já subiu para os *31%.
*
Ainda temos fumo, mas a perspectiva será o desanuviar rápido da situação para os bombeiros. Nem em Outubro teêm descanso...*

P.S.: *o *ponto de orvalho *atingiu o recorde de -29,0ºC. Agora está nos -1,0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

A humidade relativa não passou dos 53% nesta madrugada. E foi uma madrugada fria!
Isto de facto está seco, um ar que incomoda os olhos, o nariz, a garganta e a pele. Muita gente se queixa hoje. E para agravar está um ar acastanhado, com muito fumo dos incêndios. Principalmente nas zonas de vale, a concentração deste fumo é mesmo agressiva.
O vento tem soprado fraco mas constante de N.

*Ontem* tive a maior *amplitude térmica* desde que tenho a estação: *24,5ºC*.
Desde os 6,7ºC aos 31,2ºC. Para um mês de outubro é obra. Sinais dos tempos...

*Hoje*
*Tmín: 6,5ºC

Tactual: 16,2ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia, 

ambiente de fumo e completamente doentio pelo Porto, mínima de *11.9 ºc *.

Neste momento 17.8ºc, vento fraco.

Mal se respira, o fumo é muito denso..


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2017 às 11:11)

Impressionantes os vossos valores de humidade, 2% e 7%?? Porra!
Eu bem digo que estas lestadas estão cada vez mais potentes de ano para ano, ainda no Sábado tive uma mínima de 24,0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Boa tarde,

Por cá minima desceu aos *13,9ºC*, durante a manhã o vento soprou fraco a moderado de Leste / ENE

Por volta do meio dia, começou a entrar brisa marítima a máxima foi de *22,3ºC*

Agora ao final do dia eram visíveis dois focos de incêndio para a zona de Gondomar, deixo aqui uma foto :







Olhando para a imagem satélite, nota-se que a camada mais densa de fumo está mais para o interior





Esta foto destaca isso mesmo, a grande barra de fumo para Leste:





Sigo com *18,3ºC* e *68% *de humidade. Vento muito fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,9ºC*

Agora sigo com *14ºC* e vento de ENE a *19km/h*

Alguma neblina ou fumo disperso no ar


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2017 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Muito fumo disperso pelo ar.
O ar seco e fumarento invade qualquer sistema de ar forçado\condicionado da zona.
Pele, olhos, nariz, garganta secos. E muita água ao longo da jornada de trabalho nocturno...
Fora o fumo, temos céu limpo e vento fraco.

*Tmín: 6,8ºC

Tactual: 20,5ºC
Hr: 43%*​


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2017 às 00:18)

Boa noite companheiros do Litoral Norte! 

Em 10 anos de MeteoPT é a primeira vez que vou fazer um post de seguimento desde esta Região! 

Encontro-me em Viana do Castelo onde vou participar no Congresso Florestal Nacional, por aqui hoje tivemos um ameno dia de Sol. Por agora está uma noite calma sem vento, na ultima atualização a estação do IPMA indicava 14.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

manha fresquinha e com algum nevoeiro.

Mínima *9.9ºc*.

Neste momento 10.2ºc , vento fraco e 98% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2017 às 07:11)

Bom dia ,

Minima de* 9,2ºC *

Agora sigo com* 9,8ºC* e *93%* de humidade, o vento sopra fraco de Leste.

Manto de nuvens baixas para o mar e vale do Douro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Out 2017 às 08:25)

Isto de ter minimas de  1°c e ao lado de 20°c...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2017 às 08:44)

Nevoeiro fechado, nova mínima de *9.4 ºc* às 08:06h.

Neste momento 9.6ºc .


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2017 às 19:55)

Boas,

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei hoje antes do nascer do sol, visível algum nevoeiro em zonas de vale e o céu com tons fortes talvez devido ao fumo:






Máxima de *21ºC*

Neste momento *18ºC* e *72%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *14,3ºC* 

Neste momento *14,6ºC* e *47%* de humidade.
 Lestada a soprar a *23km/h *


----------



## jonas (12 Out 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia,
Hoje esperamos mais um dia de sol e algum calor.
Por agora vento quase nulo e 8.5°C de temperatura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 09:48)

Ora boas.
Hoje faço anos, acordo e olho para o GFS e fico logo deprimido...
Espero ter sido um devaneio e que a chuva volte na próxima saída...
Estes 30º até ao fim de outubro não, por favor


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 09:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Ora boas.
> Hoje faço anos, acordo e olho para o GFS e fico logo deprimido...
> Espero ter sido um devaneio e que a chuva volte na próxima saída...
> Estes 30º até ao fim de outubro não, por favor


Parabéns Meteofan...
Vamos aguardar , espero que a tua prenda seja o regresso da chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, 

mínima de *12.7 ºc*. 

Neste momento muito sol, calor, e secura com 29.5ºc actuais 

Vento fraco de ESE e apenas 25% de HR.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 13:43)

Estará a minha estação avariada, já registei mais de 31º 
Ficará na memória este aniversário, não me lembro de um aniversário com tanto calor...

EDIT:Pois, olhando as estações a volta afinal a minha esta certa...
Que calor descomunal...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2017 às 13:48)

Boas,

Tempo quente, atuais *29,1ºC* e apenas *25%* de humidade. 

Vento seco de Leste.


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2017 às 16:09)

muito calor na senhora da hora! a estação marcava 36 graus (ao sol)...

em vila do conde registo a temperatura de 27 graus (ao sol).


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2017 às 21:36)

Boas,
Máxima foi de *29,2ºC* pelas 13:49h 

Atuais *16ºC *com *84%* de humidade.

Vento rodou para quadrante Sul sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, 


mínima de *11.6ºc* , entre a máxima de ontem ( *29.9 ºc* ) e a mínima de hoje a temperatura caiu *-18,3 ºc*.

Neste momento muito sol com 14.9ºc , vento fraco e  69% HR.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2017 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Muito sol também em Viana do Castelo! 

Na ultima atualização a estação local do IPMA indicava 14.6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia.



MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> Na ultima atualização a estação local do IPMA indicava *14.6ºC*.



Na tua última intervenção na 4ª feira também tinhas 14,6ºC. Chama-se a isto estabilidade anticiclónica...

Por cá mais do mesmo. Sol e calor. Sem sol e frio.
E muita estabilidade. As temperaturas tem andado pelo 5-7ºC de mínima e pelos 29-31ºC de máxima nos últimos 10 dias.

A média das mínimas neste* mês* vai nos 9,4ºC (os 1ºs dias do mês tiveram mínimas mais altas e máximas mais baixas). A média das máximas está nos 28,2ºC.
A amplitude térmica tem sido potenciada pelos valores baixos de humidade do ar.

*Ontem
Tmín: 7,4ºC
Tmáx: 31,4ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 7,0ºC

Tactual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 34%*​


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2017 às 22:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entanto hoje o Sol durou pouco, a partir do final da manhã começou a ficar nevoeiro que com o avançar do dia foi ficando cada vez mais espesso. Durante o resto dia ficou sempre presente uma sensação de frio húmido que ainda se mantém.

Na ultima atualização a estação do IPMA marcava 13.5ºC.
Já fazia falta aqui em Viana uma estação no WU.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Mais uma noite onde a mínima certamente baixará até aos 10°c.

Espero amanhã ter uma mínima tropical.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2017 às 00:15)

Boa noite

Por aqui dia agradável com céu limpo de manhã e nevoeiro a partir da tarde.
Na Praia da Aguda mínima de *13,2ºC *e máxima de *20,9ºC*

Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, sigo com *12,0ºC* e nevoeiro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia céu limpo 11°c

Venha o calor para nos despedirmos dele!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Como esperado está uma noite espetacular 23°c.
Que maravilha,vou ter saudades..
Mudança de padrão á vista!!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2017 às 20:16)

Boas,
Sigo com uns impressionantes *28,3ºC* máxima do dia.

Vento seco de Sueste / ESE a *11km/h *


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado(nuvens altas e médias) quente e abafado
Máxima de* 30,4ºC* e mínima de *12,3ºC *na praia da Aguda
Neste momento sigo com* 18,0ºC *e vento fraco. Amanhã o IPMA prevê uma máxima de 35ºC para Gaia
Vai ser uma despedida do calor com valores a roçar recordes para Outubro


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 00:09)

Ontem sábado, a máxima foi de *28,5ºC* às 20:43h 

Lestada tramada...


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 01:01)

Olá Amigos

Estive a comparar as imagens de satelite  do Ophelia, e reparei, para já, a trajetoria se fosse a actual vinha direto a Portugal Continental.

Alguém mais entendido pode explicar porque é que não seremos atingidos?

Cumprimentos


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 01:08)

Macuser disse:


> Olá Amigos
> 
> Estive a comparar as imagens de satelite  do Ophelia, e reparei, para já, a trajetoria se fosse a actual vinha direto a Portugal Continental.
> 
> ...


Não sei se estou correto , mas penso que é devido às nossas águas serem frias e ao anticiclone estar na Europa...
Mas alguém entendido na matéria  poderá explicar melhor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2017 às 04:33)

Macuser disse:


> Olá Amigos
> 
> Estive a comparar as imagens de satelite  do Ophelia, e reparei, para já, a trajetoria se fosse a actual vinha direto a Portugal Continental.
> 
> ...



Este assunto tem sido exaustivamente comentado há cerca de uma semana em vários outros tópicos, nomeadamente nos de previsão e o livre.

Evidentemente, desde de Setembro que toda a gente se queixa do Anticiclone que impede qualquer depressão de chegar ao continente.

O furacão Ophelia sofre do mesmo.


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2017 às 06:40)

Macuser disse:


> Olá Amigos
> 
> Estive a comparar as imagens de satelite  do Ophelia, e reparei, para já, a trajetoria se fosse a actual vinha direto a Portugal Continental.
> 
> ...


 

O jet stream ( corrente de jato ) em altura absorve o ciclone e desloca o para norte


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 07:01)

Bom dia ,

Mínima tropical de *20,5ºC*  

Neste momento *22,3ºC* e *48%* de humidade.

Vento de Leste a *20km/h *a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

Neste momento 16,8ºC e 1018 mbar, a pressão está em constante descida desde o dia de ontem.

Céu muito nublado, sem vento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 07:47)

Já com *25,3ºC* o vento morno de ESE


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 08:20)

Bom dia,
Estou no Porto, esta vento de leste já algum calor.Espera nos um dia quente.
Amanha finalmente CHOVE!


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 09:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Este assunto tem sido exaustivamente comentado há cerca de uma semana em vários outros tópicos, nomeadamente nos de previsão e o livre.
> 
> Evidentemente, desde de Setembro que toda a gente se queixa do Anticiclone que impede qualquer depressão de chegar ao continente.
> 
> O furacão Ophelia sofre do mesmo.



-------------

Desculpem, não tinha visto que tem sido falado noutro local... 

Mas para já continua a aproximar-se do continente


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 09:34)

Macuser disse:


> -------------
> 
> Desculpem, não tinha visto que tem sido falado noutro local...
> 
> Mas para já continua a aproximar-se do continente


Mas vai subir de latitude, até Irlanda , o anticiclone não vai deixar vir , está servir de escudo. ..o furacão vai ser obrigado a ir para cima, mais a norte , neste caso até Irlanda 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 09:49)

Actual 19.4ºC 

Nunca vai chegar aos 32ºC previstos para hoje.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

mínima de *19.8ºc*

Neste momento 22.3ºc , vento SE 14Km/h e 52% HR.

Não me parece, de todo, que se atinjam  os 35ºc previstos pelo IPMA para hoje no Porto, esta nebulosidade toda está a limitar a subida de temperatura, e ainda bem.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

As nuvens estão-se a ir e a temperatura começa a subir bastante rápido, 27,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 11:17)

Temperatura a subir rapidamente, sigo com *29ºC* e vento de SSE


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Continua a subir certinho, já vai nos 30,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 12:53)

Muito calor 

Sigo com* 30,8ºC* e *29% *de humidade. Vento moderado e quente de Sul , rajada de* 51km/h* há instantes.


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 13:14)

Aqui está 28,3ºC 

A pressão baixou mais um pouco, está em 1017 Mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 13:50)

Nunca vi tal coisa em outubro,está um calor louco e vento forte.

Atuais *32,2ºC* e vento moderado de Sul/ SSE. 

Rajada máxima subiu para os *66km/h*


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Boas, 

Muito calor com 32°c actuais, vento  quente com rajadas  de SSE 

Ambiente algo surreal para Outubro. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 14:03)

Este calor não é normal, isto vai dar borrasca... Sigo com 32.4°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (15 Out 2017 às 14:05)

Snifa disse:


> Este calor não é normal, isto vai dar borrasca... Sigo com 32.4°c
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk



Borrasca??


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 14:13)

karkov disse:


> Borrasca??
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Refiro-me à possibilidade de instabilidade para os próximos dias, como aliás o Ipma está a prever. Este tempo estranho e anormalmente quente parece estar a antever isso, sigo com 32.7°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 14:24)

Isto para os incêndios é drástico!!!
33°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 14:27)

As 16H está a passar ao nosso lado o Ophelia....




Captura de ecrã 2017-10-15, às 14.21.16 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 14:35)

IPMA Açores:


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 14:37)

A pressão voltou a descer, está com 1015 mbar 

Temp. 29,2ºC

Céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens e fumo, o sol está cor de laranja.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2017 às 15:10)

Por aqui bastante vento e céu cheio de fumo acompanhado de um enorme cheiro a fumo. Estão 32,3ºC e 10% de HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 15:24)

Quase 36ºC em Aveiro  em meados de Outubro ....


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Começam-se a ver vários focos de incêndio à volta da AMP.. Neste momento estão 32ºC, em Gondomar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 15:35)

Ambiente apocalíptico por aqui. 

Muito calor, bastante vento de sul, muito fumo, mas muito mesmo, como se estivesse algo a arder aqui ao lado. Caem cinzas gigantes como se fosse chuva. Isto a meio de Outubro.

Surreal é pouco. Venha essa chuva urgentemente.


----------



## rokleon (15 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Estes ventos secos e relativamente fortes (20 a 40 km/h) hão-de estar relacionados com o furacão? (apesar serem vizinhança do sistema)


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Muito abafado e agora com fumo ... Foto tirada há minutos para sul :







Temperatura desceu um pouco *32,4ºC* e vento moderado de SSW

Rajada máxima até ao momento de *71km/h*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 19:58)

muito  triste acabar um dia de verão assim!!
chovem cinzas dos incendios com uns incriveis 27ºC!

15 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017

MAX-35ºC
ATUAL 27ºC


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 20:03)

Incendio a começar agora em sao pedro da cova

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 20:09)

Boas,
Máxima de *33,5ºC*

Está a chover!!  Sigo com *27,8ºC* e 34% de Humidade .

Intenso cheiro a mato queimado..


----------



## qwerl (15 Out 2017 às 20:14)

Dia verdadeiramente surreal por aqui... Vento forte, muito calor, incêndios por todo o lado e o céu completamente coberto por fumo, a máxima deve ter chegado mesmo aos 35ºC

Caíram há pouco uns pingos de lama que sujaram os carros todos

A reportar de Esmoriz, bafo quente e cheiro a queimado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Alguém confirma?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio a começar agora em sao pedro da cova
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Aonde stinger

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 20:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Aonde stinger
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Por tras das minas de São Pedro pelo menos estava uma coluna de fumo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Neste momento 24,6ºC e 1014 mbar.

Há um grande cheiro a fumo e caem cinzas do céu.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Out 2017 às 21:43)

Boa noite, seguem aqui as fotos de hoje ao final da tarde aqui em Espinho-ESTE. Espero que gostem, se quiserem partilhar falem primeiro comigo via mensagem privada. P.S. As fotos são gratuitas eheh


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Gigantesco incêndio na fronteira dos concelhos de Braga e Guimarães, em zona com bastante habitação.

É bom que chova rápido pois está totalmente fora de controlo.

O último dia antes da vinda da chuva e bateu se recorde histórico de ingnicoes.

Se alguém tiver ainda a lata de negar a existência de um cartel com objectivos terroristas e financeiros, que se atire ao mar.


----------



## AJCS (15 Out 2017 às 21:46)

Durante a tarde o sol estava assim:


----------



## 1337 (15 Out 2017 às 22:18)

Eu olhando para o radar e para o satélite sinceramente não estou a ver o que pode chover...


----------



## quimdabrita (15 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Maia, 25°C, vento moderado a forte. Ar quente, abafado, muita cinza no ar.


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 22:27)

Chove cinza em todo o lado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 22:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Gigantesco incêndio na fronteira dos concelhos de Braga e Guimarães, em zona com bastante habitação.
> 
> É bom que chova rápido pois está totalmente fora de controlo.
> 
> ...



----------

Somos povo de Brandos Costumes.
Se não tomar o Povo mão disto, e enquanto não existir um exemplo de justiça feita pelo Povo, nada mudará.
Já é demais. É evidente demais a existência de terroristas que andam a atear fogos, são pessoas que alem de terroristas são Homicidas, porque não sabem se esse fogo vai ou não causar mortes Humanas.
E quando são apanhados.... qual branda justiça... é preciso fazer deles um exemplo, mas um exemplo que seja dissuasor para futuros possíveis incendiários.

Mas claro é só a minha opinião.... ou mais alguém concorda?


----------



## Macuser (15 Out 2017 às 22:33)

1337 disse:


> Eu olhando para o radar e para o satélite sinceramente não estou a ver o que pode chover...



Sinceramente só se formarem nuvens perto da costa, porque para já, não vejo nada de nada.

Mas eu sei pouco sobre o assunto.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Macuser disse:


> ----------
> 
> Somos povo de Brandos Costumes.
> Se não tomar o Povo mão disto, e enquanto não existir um exemplo de justiça feita pelo Povo, nada mudará.
> ...


Amarrar esses individuos a uma árvore e deixa-los no meio do fogo...

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Out 2017 às 22:35)

Muita cinza no ar, dá para ver com a luz dos candeeiros.
A luz pisca várias vezes por causa do vento e incendios


----------



## karkov (15 Out 2017 às 22:36)

Agora mesmo perto de minha casa... estes são os montes da Citânia de Briteiros, se bem que já desviado para o lado da Póvoa de Lanhoso... e tantas casas ha naquela encosta...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (15 Out 2017 às 22:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita cinza no ar, dá para ver com a luz dos candeeiros.
> A luz pisca várias vezes por causa do vento e incendios



Aqui a luz tb fraquejou e já falhou toda a iluminação da rua por baixo da minha...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Out 2017 às 22:46)

GabKoost disse:


> Gigantesco incêndio na fronteira dos concelhos de Braga e Guimarães, em zona com bastante habitação.
> 
> É bom que chova rápido pois está totalmente fora de controlo.
> 
> ...



Boa Noite a todos,

Confirmo. EN101 cortada ao trânsito ao final do dia na fronteira dos 2 concelhos (GMR-BRG). Tive que seguir caminho pela serra da falperra. Um ambiente e cenário completamente apocalíptico e inacreditável por estarmos em meados de outubro. Que venha chuvinha da boa em força para minimizar este crime ambiental.


----------



## martinus (15 Out 2017 às 22:48)

O país está novamente a arder, são centenas de fogos em simultâneo. O cidadão e a cidadã incendiários estão nas suas sete quintas e quando são identificados pelas autoridades exibem um _curriculum vitae_ de vários fogos-postos e, depois de cumpridas algumas formalidades, voltam de novo a campo e à acção. Entretanto as televisões concentram-se nas telenovelas e no futebol e no reality show de um recente ex-primeiro-ministro que foi acusado de 31 crimes de corrupção. Os senhores deputados e as senhoras deputadas estão concentrados na alta tarefa de redigir legislação que permita ao cidadão e à cidadã ir ao restaurante comer com os cães e outros animais de estimação. Se isto não é uma crise do regime, não sei o que é.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Rajada de *74km/h *há minutos 

Vejo labaredas e faúlhas a voar , vê-se enormes clarões das chamas


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Cenário dantesco em toda a zona florestal entre Braga e Guimarães. Está tudo em chamas em todo o lado.

Tudo fora de controlo. Não há meios, não há plano, não há nada a fazer.

Nunca na vida pensei ver isso nesta zona onde alegadamente não faltariam meios e corporações.

Basicamente, se não chover está noite todas estas serras vão à vida.


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 23:08)

martinus disse:


> O país está novamente a arder, são centenas de fogos em simultâneo. O cidadão e a cidadã incendiários estão nas suas sete quintas e quando são identificados pelas autoridades exibem um _curriculum vitae_ de vários fogos-postos e, depois de cumpridas algumas formalidades, voltam de novo a campo e à acção. Entretanto as televisões concentram-se nas telenovelas e no futebol e no reality show de um recente ex-primeiro-ministro que foi acusado de 31 crimes de corrupção. Os senhores deputados e as senhoras deputadas estão concentrados na alta tarefa de redigir legislação que permita ao cidadão e à cidadã ir ao restaurante comer com os cães e outros animais de estimação. Se isto não é uma crise do regime, não sei o que é.



Eu só tenho uma coisa a dizer. Se eles soubessem fazer alguma coisa, não eram ministros!! Eles é os mais de 400 sanguessugas que pupolam a assembleia (entre deputados e acessores)


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Out 2017 às 23:20)

Vêem-se CLARAMENTE labaredas desde o centro de Gondomar para as colinas em volta. Mais uma vez, uma desgraça em todo o país. Mais uma vez, não se irá fazer nada. Irão continuar a colocar fogo e ninguém levará FINALMENTE a sério as alterações climáticas.


----------



## quimdabrita (15 Out 2017 às 23:24)

A temperatura baixou, o vento está mais fresco. Prenúncio de alguma precipitação? Era bem preciso.


----------



## FSantos (15 Out 2017 às 23:27)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Vêem-se CLARAMENTE labaredas desde o centro de Gondomar para as colinas em volta. Mais uma vez, uma desgraça em todo o país. Mais uma vez, não se irá fazer nada. Irão continuar a colocar fogo e ninguém levará FINALMENTE a sério as alterações climáticas.



Avisei a proteção civil através da Câmara de Gondomar que hoje seria um dia perigoso. Aposto que nem um elemento da proteção civil anda por aí. Eles agora até têm duas bicicletas e mais uma mota...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Out 2017 às 23:30)

FSantos disse:


> Avisei a proteção civil através da Câmara de Gondomar que hoje seria um dia perigoso. Aposto que nem um elemento da proteção civil anda por aí. Eles agora até têm duas bicicletas e mais uma mota...



Também já avisei uma vez a de portalegre e nada. e sou do norte


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Este é o cenário desde a janela do meu quarto.








Para terem a noção estas serras são praticamente a totalidade da fronteira entre Braga e Guimarães numa extensão de mais de 10km.

Desde os montes da Sr.ª da Saúde, Morreira, Stª Marta da Falperra, Sameiro etc.

Já foram evacuadas inúmeras casas inclusive os Hoteis e restaurantes da Falperra, Bom Jesus e julgo até do Sameiro.

Nunca aconteceu tamanha tragédia nesta zona. 

Se esta chuva não vier rápido será uma tragédia histórica com enormes impactos.


----------



## FSantos (15 Out 2017 às 23:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> Também já avisei uma vez a de portalegre e nada. e sou do norte




Ridículo para não dizer triste.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Out 2017 às 23:40)

Ainda estão a cair labaredas em gondomar? ando a alertar as pessoas que conheço


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Out 2017 às 23:47)

FSantos disse:


> Avisei a proteção civil através da Câmara de Gondomar que hoje seria um dia perigoso. Aposto que nem um elemento da proteção civil anda por aí. Eles agora até têm duas bicicletas e mais uma mota...


 Pois. É a falta de meios do costume. Todos os anos.


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Out 2017 às 23:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ainda estão a cair labaredas em gondomar? ando a alertar as pessoas que conheço


 
 Parece menos intenso agora, mas ainda dura.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2017 às 23:50)

Boa (má) noite.

Não me estendo pois já vocês disseram praticamente tudo!

Sigo com *23,0ºC* (*!*) e 34% de Hr (*!*).
Com estas condições, mais o vento constante, estão reunidas condições MISERÁVEIS para os incêndios.
Só o meu desejo não basta. Gostaria de ver este pesadelo desaparecer deste meu país. Mas as entidades (IN)competentes continuam a sorrir, como se as sondagens fossem o sinal de que tudo ficará bem rapidamente, e o povo nada se lembrará deste ano terrível.
Porra!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Chuva demora MT?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Chuva demora MT?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


De madrugada ou início da manhã deverá começar chover litoral norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (16 Out 2017 às 00:04)

joselamego disse:


> De madrugada ou início da manhã deverá começar chover litoral norte
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Já será tarde demais para muita gente


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:05)

karkov disse:


> Já será tarde demais para muita gente
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Eu sei, pode ser que venha durante a madrugada, assim todos esperamos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (16 Out 2017 às 00:06)

A humidade ainda está em 37% embora continue a subir.


----------



## martinus (16 Out 2017 às 00:24)

Pela primeira vez em vários dias tenho o ar mais húmido fora de casa do que dentro: 42% fora e 40% dentro. A subida da humidade exterior tem sido muito rápida, o que é bom!


----------



## Macuser (16 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Snifa disse:


> Amarrar esses individuos a uma árvore e deixa-los no meio do fogo...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk





GabKoost disse:


> Cenário dantesco em toda a zona florestal entre Braga e Guimarães. Está tudo em chamas em todo o lado.
> 
> Tudo fora de controlo. Não há meios, não há plano, não há nada a fazer.
> 
> ...



-------------

Aproveito para dizer que enquanto o Povo não acabar por fazer justiça pelas Próprias Mãos, isto não Muda.
As consequências não podem ser políticas, têm que ser físicas.
Quem estiver acordado ver SIC Noticias. Estão a acompanhar á horas em Direto.
Inclusive em Braga

Ja temos de novo 3 Mortos e 25 Feridos. Isto é Homicidio Qualificado. Quem coloca fogo propositadamente seja qual for o intuito é um Criminoso, Terrorista e Homicida Qualificado.

Para quando começarmos a exigir falar de assuntos sérios, como, quem são os verdadeiros beneficiários disto?


----------



## dj_teko (16 Out 2017 às 01:42)

Julgo que o furacão atingiu mais do que o previsto o continente


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 01:59)

Já chove na Galiza, o litoral norte deverá começar ter chuva em breve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 02:02)

dj_teko disse:


> Julgo que o furacão atingiu mais do que o previsto o continente



?


----------



## Macuser (16 Out 2017 às 02:34)

GabKoost disse:


> ?



Também não percebi a Afirmação "Julgo que o furacão atingiu mais do que o previsto o continente"....

Alguém entendeu?


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 03:34)

Algumas gotas caíram nas freguesias mais a Norte de Guimarães. Nomeadamente Balazar- São Lourenço e partes de Longos.

Pouca coisa mas deu para molhar um pouco o chão.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 03:53)

Chuva fraca intermitente na raia Braga-Gmr!

Por favor que se mantenha!!!!!!


----------



## rokleon (16 Out 2017 às 06:58)

Bom dia, Neste momento chuviscos algo fracos em SMF


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 08:19)

Já choveu Finalmente!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (16 Out 2017 às 08:28)

GabKoost disse:


> Chuva fraca intermitente na raia Braga-Gmr!
> 
> Por favor que se mantenha!!!!!!


únicos acumulados significativos esta noite só em Braga. Vamos ver como corre hoje ao fim do dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2017 às 09:06)

Digam-nos que começa a chover pelo amor de Deus!


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Out 2017 às 10:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Digam-nos que começa a chover pelo amor de Deus!


Por aqui nada, fumo/nevoeiro mas nem uma gota


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 11:11)

Boas,

por cá choveu há poucos minutos com alguma intensidade. Já de manhã choveu algo. 

Está bastante húmido.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 11:11)

Os dois últimos dias incrivelmente quentes e abafados. Ontem pelas 23:00 a estação marcava 22 graus. Hoje céu cinzento com algum vento, 19 graus, 60% HR mas ainda zero de chuva, para já.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 11:56)

Raio da chuva não vem continua a arder...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Boa tarde.

Por cá apenas e só orvalho. O suficiente para manchar todas as superfícies numa cor cinzenta, opaca.
Tudo cheira fumo, tudo tresanda.
O sol nem vê-lo, debaixo de uma capa de fumo\nuvens\neblina, 100% encoberto.
Chuva. Onde andas?

O vento tem estado fraco de SSO.

Os modelos meteorológicos andam à nora - oxalá acertem mais logo e no resto da semana.
29 mortos, 51 feridos, 15 deles em estado grave.
Triste país, triste povo que convive com isto. Reina a impunidade para os incendiários...
Epá! desculpem o desabafo. 
Ainda pelas 11.50h estava um sujeito, a 500 metros do centro de Paredes, a fazer uma queimada em 3 locais, no seu terreno agrícola, bem à face da estrada, com toda a gente a ver. Que raiva!


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 13:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por cá apenas e só orvalho. O suficiente para manchar todas as superfícies numa cor cinzenta, opaca.
> Tudo cheira fumo, tudo tresanda.
> ...


Segundo última atualização são 31 mortos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (16 Out 2017 às 14:19)

Por aqui só caem fagulhas.
Nada de chuva


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 14:21)

Depois de um alívio em relação ao ar durante a madrugada, eis que o fumo volta em força. Intenso cheiro a queimado neste momento. Vento nulo e céu encoberto.


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 14:38)

Ceu a abrir e temperatura ja a aumentar consideravelmente


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 16:15)

Cenário exatamente igual ao que reportei de manhã, sendo a única diferença o cheiro intenso a queimado... Tristeza :-(

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Cheira muito a queimado no Porto, nada de chuva, 17.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 17:38)

Snifa disse:


> Cheira muito a queimado no Porto, nada de chuva, 17.5 ºc actuais.


Em Viana castelo já chove ...aí deverá estar para  breve a chuva ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 17:57)

joselamego disse:


> Em Viana castelo já chove ...aí deverá estar para  breve a chuva ..
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois o GFS continua a retirar precipitação e a atrasar a pouca que prevê.

Resumindo, esfuma-se tudo. Corremos mesmo o risco de não ver nada hoje e quase nada nos próximos dias quando ontem davam 150mm.

Este evento não é fruto de uma depressão legítima, de uma cut off tradicional.

São restos de uma tempestade que passou ao largo e sendo assim as previsões não valem quase nada.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 18:04)

Por aqui começou agora a chover, chuva fraca e miudinha...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 18:07)

GabKoost disse:


> Resumindo, esfuma-se tudo. Corremos mesmo o risco de não ver nada hoje e quase nada nos próximos dias quando ontem davam 150mm.


Como assim? Através do radar já observas uma bela linha de instabilidade a formar-se...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 18:13)

Sinceramente, não estou a ver corte nenhum na precipitação. Olhando aos diferentes painéis mantém-se tudo na mesma.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 18:18)

criz0r disse:


> Sinceramente, não estou a ver corte nenhum na precipitação. Olhando aos diferentes painéis mantém-se tudo na mesma.




De 150mm para 50mm em 24h, e continua a atrasar a chegada à minha zona.

Se isso não é um corte na precipitação, não sei o que é. As últimas 3 runs foram sempre a atrasar e a cortar.

E nota que estas previsões de 2 a 5mm num período de 3h, muitas vezes, resulta em 0.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Out 2017 às 18:26)

Já devia estar a chover há horas, mas nem uma gota por aqui, para já, enfim...


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 18:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Já devia estar a chover há horas, mas nem uma gota por aqui, para já, enfim...



Espero que venha chuva, antes da meia noite deverá chover, assim mesmo indica o GFS


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 18:33)

GabKoost disse:


> De 150mm para 50mm em 24h, e continua a atrasar a chegada à minha zona.
> 
> Se isso não é um corte na precipitação, não sei o que é. As últimas 3 runs foram sempre a atrasar e a cortar.
> 
> E nota que estas previsões de 2 a 5mm num período de 3h, muitas vezes, resulta em 0.




o modelo GFS prevê chuva esta noite, antes mesmo da meia noite em todo o país e madrugada a fora


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 18:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Já devia estar a chover há horas, mas nem uma gota por aqui, para já, enfim...



As previsões de 1-2-3 mm no GFS são quase sempre = a 0.

Neste sentido está correctíssimo desde ontem. O que me preocupa é o constante atrasar da precipitação e redução forte  da mesma run após run. 

Isso indica claramente a debilidade das frentes e a tendência para a chuva se esfumar à entrada do continente. Quantas e quantas vezes já vimos isso em períodos de seca?

Enquanto não vier uma verdadeira Cutt Off não teremos, acho eu, verdadeira chuva em quantidade relevante. Olhando para os modelos, nem sequer estamos perto de isso acontecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 18:38)

GabKoost disse:


> As previsões de 1-2-3 mm no GFS são quase sempre = a 0.
> 
> Neste sentido está correctíssimo desde ontem.


Esquece os modelos e acompanha o radar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2017 às 18:38)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão aqui em Gaia 

No ar ainda cheiro a queimado..


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 18:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão aqui em Gaia
> 
> No ar ainda cheiro a queimado..


Há descargas registadas a OSO do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 18:42)

Escuridão a SW, e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão, aparentemente passa ao lado, sobre o mar..


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 18:52)

O impacto neste troço tão marcante e importante para o turismo, cultura e paisagismo local é absolutamente TRÁGICO.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 18:57)

A chuva intensificou-se em Vila do Conde. Por Azurara já quase não chove. Vamos ver o que a noite e madrugada reservam. Deixo foto de há coisa de 1h atrás.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Edit. Chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 19:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá! desculpem o desabafo.
> Ainda pelas 11.50h estava um sujeito, a 500 metros do centro de Paredes, a fazer uma queimada em 3 locais, no seu terreno agrícola, bem à face da estrada, com toda a gente a ver. Que raiva!




Chamava de imediato a Gnr? Neste momento é proibido fazer queimadas.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Boa noite,

Choveu moderado durante uns minutos mas agora chove fraco.


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 20:18)

Chove moderadamente em São Pedro da cova , incrível até os condutores apitam devido ao retorno da chuva


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Finalmente chuva!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## S Pimenta (16 Out 2017 às 20:30)

Eu a dizer a minha avó que ia chover ontem à noite... e ela olha para o Sol e disse: olha que não vai chuver assim tão a correr... Olha que vermelho ao mar sol a escanar... e é que só passados 24h é que finalmente começou a chover, depois de tanto prometerem a chuva!

Neste momento em Valongo está a chover torrencialmente (aguaceiro)


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 20:32)

Por aqui já choveu com alguma intensidade, *1.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

16.3ºc actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 20:51)

Sigo com 17°c e Chuva!

O dia de ontem vai ficar na minha memória...temperaturas altíssimas e vento forte em outubro é completamente de loucos!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Trovão!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Trovão!


----------



## S Pimenta (16 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sigo com 17°c e Chuva!
> 
> O dia de ontem vai ficar na minha memória...temperaturas altíssimas e vento forte em outubro é completamente de loucos!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Para mim foi o dia mais estranho de sempre... especialmente um furacão a passar mesmo aqui ao ladinho de Categoria quase 4!!! Eu a pensar que só havia na America...


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2017 às 20:59)

Que bomba! Que estouro!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2017 às 21:02)

Mais um estouro! Chove bem!


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 21:04)

Trovões com meia dúzia de gotas que nem apagam os de acendimentos que vislumbro aqui perto.

Nunca tive numa situação tão frustrante.


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 21:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Trovões com meia dúzia de gotas que nem apagam os de acendimentos que vislumbro aqui perto.
> 
> Nunca tive numa situação tão frustrante.


Pode é fazer mais ignicoes


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 21:23)

Cada balázio há pouco e choveu torrencialmente por uns minutos! 


Corte de luz numa das descargas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 21:28)

Como chove!


----------



## WinterIsHere (16 Out 2017 às 21:36)

Está a chover? Aqui no Porto choveu um pouco às 20 e foi só isso... Que desilusão..


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2017 às 21:44)

Grande chuvada à pouco, 10,2mm até agora e 8,2 deles acumulados neste bocado.
Não fui a tempo de apanhar o trovão mais intenso mas apanhei o segundo:


----------



## WinterIsHere (16 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Alguém que perceba consegue explicar-me se o fumo dos incêndios pode estar a atrasar a precipitação?


----------



## ACampos (16 Out 2017 às 22:01)

Pelas imagens de radar, só agora estão a chegar às verdadeiras células. Estão a passar o Litoral Centro e com uma direção N/NE, diria eu.


----------



## Macuser (16 Out 2017 às 22:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Que bomba! Que estouro!




Aqui em Lomar choveu bem, e a Trovoada (3 raios bem Fortes).

Quanto á questão anteriormente colocada se o Fumo pode atrasar a precipitação, por acaso é uma curiosidade que eu também tenho...
Afinal previa-se e chegou mas com quase 24H de atraso.

E não me parece que venha muita coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 22:17)

será que a trovoada vem para aqui celula promissora a formar-se


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 22:20)

Vou só à praia fazer uns videos, apresenta descargas eletricas segundo o lightning maps

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Ouvem-se roncos potentes


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 22:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ouvem-se roncos potentes


Já ouvi 2 e ouvem-se bem 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Trovoada a Sw

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 22:37)

Incrível

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2017 às 22:51)

vai se ouvindo ao longe... ️️️


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 22:53)

Ouvem-se daqui os roncos aí do Porto!


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 22:55)

Troveja e ronca bem

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 22:56)

Ronca forte no porto


----------



## quimdabrita (16 Out 2017 às 22:57)

Ouvem-se roncos ao longe. Virá para cá (Maia)?


----------



## quimdabrita (16 Out 2017 às 23:08)

Chuvada. Finalmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Nevoeiro numa noite de trovoada. Isto parece cada vez mais frequente e é demasiado irritante.


----------



## martinus (16 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Nevoeiro numa noite de trovoada. Isto parece cada vez mais frequente e é demasiado irritante.



Acho normal. É o Vale do Cávado. Agora espero alguma chuva moderada e não mais trovoada, mas logo se vê.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 23:35)

martinus disse:


> Acho normal. É o Vale do Cávado. Agora espero alguma chuva moderada e não mais trovoada, mas logo se vê.



É normal sem dúvida, mas este ano já vi umas três trovoadas assim às cegas. 


Neste momento ouvem-se roncos mais próximos.


----------



## Intruso (16 Out 2017 às 23:42)

quimdabrita disse:


> Chuvada. Finalmente!


Parou num instante.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Trovoada e chove bem em ponte de lima! FINALMENTE!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:15)

dopedagain disse:


> Trovoada e chove bem em ponte de lima! FINALMENTE!


Em Vila praia âncora também 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WinterIsHere (17 Out 2017 às 00:27)

joselamego disse:


> Em Vila praia âncora também
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


 Gondomar também, pouco.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Out 2017 às 00:38)

Aqui NADA.

5 minutos pelas 20h45 e nada mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Ouvem-se trovões a oeste há já mais de uma hora, sempre fracos e abafados, embora não muito longe. Não se vê nada por causa do nevoeiro, só os clarões. Está bom para ir dormir.


----------



## FSantos (17 Out 2017 às 01:03)

Uma chuvada digna do nome em Gondomar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 01:07)

Bela chuvada!!! Cheiro a queimado intenso!


----------



## GabKoost (17 Out 2017 às 01:11)

Chove a norte a sul daqui. Devo estar no olho da tempestade tal a calma e silêncio lá fora!!


----------



## dopedagain (17 Out 2017 às 01:20)

Já chove com intensidade à cerca de 1h em ponte de lima Já nao me lembrava disto... À uns bons 5 meses!

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (17 Out 2017 às 01:30)

dopedagain disse:


> Já chove com intensidade à cerca de 1h em ponte de lima Já nao me lembrava disto... À uns bons 5 meses!
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk



Sabe bem não sabe! Que inveja pois aqui nada de relevante!

Contudo, nem quero pensar nos danos que 1h de chuva moderada e forte faz nas terras desta forma...


----------



## WinterIsHere (17 Out 2017 às 01:34)

A chover com uma cadência muito boa em Gondomar! Finalmente!


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Out 2017 às 01:36)

my god!!!

Alguiem de Coimbra? trovoes fortissimos a cair aqui


----------



## ampa62 (17 Out 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia. 
Por Covas, com 15,6ºC.
Até agora um acumulado durante o mês de 13,7 mm. Em igual período do ano passado 53,6 mm.


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,
Finalmente choveu!!!
Que bom...
Agora céu pouco nublado.
Esperemos pela noite.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2017 às 15:19)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Finalmente choveu!!!
> Que bom...
> Agora céu pouco nublado.
> Esperemos pela noite.



Vai ser antes antes da noite (a partir das 17h/18h), a julgar pelo desenvolvimento da frente, o litoral norte vai levar uma bela rega.
Assim de repente, parece que muitos locais podem vir a acumular facilmente 15/20mm ou mais!


----------



## sergiosilva (17 Out 2017 às 15:21)

De acordo com o radar vai Cair água de cara**o!

Enviado do meu G7-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (17 Out 2017 às 15:51)

hoje ainda não choveu por azurara. essa nebulosidade já está a chegar, já escureceu e em breve deve começar a chover.
de manhã, pelas 9:30 a estação marcava 15 graus.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Out 2017 às 16:43)

Finalmente !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2017 às 16:45)

De momento chove certinho
O dia de ontem acumulei cerca de 2mm de chuva e da meia noite até as 16:20  7mm


----------



## S Pimenta (17 Out 2017 às 17:03)

Céu muito nublado em Valongo... chuva está a chegar novamente!

Segundo o run 12h do GFS a maior precipitação no Porto será entre as 18h até 00h


----------



## S Pimenta (17 Out 2017 às 17:18)

Alerta *Amarelo* no Porto de precipitação atrasado para as 19h - 3h  "Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, podendo ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada."


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2017 às 17:19)

Boas, 

4 mm acumulados durante a madrugada, de momento sigo com 16.4°c,vento SSW 21 km/h. Está a ficar escuro para oeste 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Por cá, já esta tudo escuro e vento com rajadas de SO.
Ela vem ai...


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2017 às 17:24)

A frente está a morrer ao chegar a terra, só faltava mais esta


----------



## Stinger (17 Out 2017 às 17:27)

1337 disse:


> A frente está a morrer ao chegar a terra, só faltava mais esta


A serio ???


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 17:30)

1337 disse:


> A frente está a morrer ao chegar a terra, só faltava mais esta



A frente ainda está com força suficiente para dar uns bons mm , espero acumular 15 mm nesta frente .


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2017 às 17:31)

Já chove no Porto


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 17:31)

Stinger disse:


> A serio ???


Obviamente que a frente vai enfraquecendo ao aproximar-se da costa, mas não está a "morrer"...
Há muita chuva para cair.


----------



## S Pimenta (17 Out 2017 às 17:32)

Isto não são nuvens típicas de que vem trovoada?


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2017 às 17:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obviamente que a frente vai enfraquecendo ao aproximar-se da costa, mas não está a "morrer"...
> Há muita chuva para cair.


Por aqui está um barrete total, dissipou-se toda ao entrar em terra e apenas caem uns pingos.


----------



## S Pimenta (17 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Em Valongo já chove!


----------



## AJCS (17 Out 2017 às 17:58)

1337 disse:


> A frente está a morrer ao chegar a terra, só faltava mais esta


Está mesmo..infelizmente


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2017 às 18:04)

AJCS disse:


> Está mesmo..infelizmente


Vê lá que já nem uma pinga cai e supostamente estamos no meio da frente, já não acredito que caia nada. A frente morreu literalmente ao entrar em terra, é triste.


----------



## Stinger (17 Out 2017 às 18:11)

Nao chove quase nada no marques


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 18:25)

Por aqui nada.
Olhando ao radar vê-se  que a frente perdeu muito da sua intensidade ao tocar em terra.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2017 às 18:30)

Por aqui vai chovendo, sigo com *5 mm* acumulados  ou seja, a frente já rendeu *1 mm*.

Está fresco com 14.9 ºc actuais.

Entretanto o horizonte a Oeste começa a escurecer bastante.


----------



## Nando Costa (17 Out 2017 às 18:33)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, ora fraca, ora mais moderada. Calma pessoal, nada está perdido, a frente ainda agora entrou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Os modelos evidenciaram bem um enfraquecimento da frente, não sei qual é o espanto. Porém, acho que tal como ontem, vamos ter algumas células a entrarem mais logo, ainda que com alguma sorte à mistura (lotaria do costume), poderá chover bem em algumas zonas.


Por aqui neste momento vai chovendo moderadamente/fraco, com intervalos. Vento moderado.


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2017 às 18:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Os modelos evidenciaram bem um enfraquecimento da frente, não sei qual é o espanto. Porém, acho que tal como ontem, vamos ter algumas células a entrarem mais logo, ainda que com alguma sorte à mistura (lotaria do costume), poderá chover bem em algumas zonas.
> 
> 
> Por aqui neste momento vai chovendo moderadamente/fraco, com intervalos. Vento moderado.


Não parece, supostamente davam 20 mm ou mais, ainda nem 1 mm tenho


----------



## Macuser (17 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo, sigo com *5 mm* acumulados  ou seja, a frente já rendeu *1 mm*.
> 
> Está fresco com 14.9 ºc actuais.
> 
> Entretanto o horizonte a Oeste começa a escurecer bastante.



---------

Ao que chegamos....

Andamos a minguar 1mm....   Estamos todos F...di...dos

Mas a frente, é antes de mais uma massa de ar, que tem peso sendo fria, e ao tocar terra precisa de energia para subir. Esperemos que apenas se tenha abrandado, e embora estas nuvens estejam a passar sem largar os preciosos mm que queremos, mas mais nuvens se formarão e teremos os 10 a 20mm pelo menos por todo o lado....

Cumprimentos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Macuser disse:


> ---------
> 
> Mas a frente, é antes de mais uma *massa de ar, que tem peso sendo fria, e ao tocar terra precisa de energia para subir*. Esperemos que apenas se tenha abrandado, e embora estas nuvens estejam a passar sem largar os preciosos mm que queremos, mas mais nuvens se formarão e teremos os 10 a 20mm pelo menos por todo o lado....
> 
> Cumprimentos



Não é bem assim... A massa de ar frio força o ar quente a subir. Este último, ao subir, arrefece e a humidade que contém começa a condensar devido ao arrefecimento provocado pela subida. Ou seja, o ar frio fica cá em baixo e o ar quente, menos denso, fica em cima, formando nuvens e provocando chuva. Isto em termos muito simplistas, claro.


----------



## WinterIsHere (17 Out 2017 às 19:34)

Finalmente a chover bem e consistentemente. Já há boas horas. E frio!!

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00UD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 19:36)

Já chove moderado por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Chove com mais intensidade, *7 mm* acumulados 

14.7ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (17 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi um fiasco, não choveu praticamente nada, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos sem acumulação...
Mesmo a madrugada de hoje não choveu nada do que estava modelado, apenas 2mm.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, mais nublado para a tarde, agradável com vento moderado de SW. Ao fim da tarde começou a chover fraco com pingas grossas, mantendo-se até agora.
A estação de Esmoriz finalmente voltou, teve uma mínima de *13,7ºC *e uma máxima de *19,5ºC*, e até agora acumulou *3,8mm*


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 20:48)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o dia de ontem foi um fiasco, não choveu praticamente nada, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos sem acumulação...
> Mesmo a madrugada de hoje não choveu nada do que estava modelado, apenas 2mm.
> ...


Vamos ver se chove mais durante a noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (17 Out 2017 às 21:36)

Em VC começou a chover pelas 17:00 e há pouco ainda chovia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Por aqui em Covas tem chovido com alguma regularidade desde as 17 horas. Acumulado do dia 17 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Chove com intensidade por aqui , o acumulado do dia está nos *10.2mm* 

Hoje o máxima de *19,2ºC*

Neste momento *14,3ºC *e* 96% *de humidade. Vento sopra de Sul *18km/h *


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2017 às 23:38)

A chover bem pelo Porto,sigo com 12 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2017 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Por cá vai chovendo fraco a moderadamente.
O *acumulado* do dia vai nos* 10,7 mm*.
Não sendo excelente, é bom. Sem muita intensidade, interessa é que caia de forma a não transportar terras\cinzas de forma rápida para os leitos dos rios e ribeiros deste nosso país.
Mais dias destes, em boa verdade, seria o melhor para todos.


----------



## husks (17 Out 2017 às 23:56)

Perafita/Aeroporto chove com alguma intensidade. A chover bem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2017 às 00:03)

A fechar o dia com *12,2mm 
*
Continua a chover de forma moderada, acumulados* 0,8mm
*
Excelente* *


----------



## WinterIsHere (18 Out 2017 às 00:03)

A chover moderadamente desde as 18! Bom.


----------



## quimdabrita (18 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Chuvada forte por aqui.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Out 2017 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

Chove bem no Porto


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2017 às 01:24)

Boa madrugada.

Acumulado: *8,4 mm* desde as 00h e a subir. Chuva moderada.
Temo por algumas zonas fustigadas pelos incêndios deste fim de semana.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2017 às 01:29)

Chuva abençoada!!!  
23 mm dia 17 até agora


----------



## dopedagain (18 Out 2017 às 01:32)

40mm em 26h!!  Na ultima 1h:30 12mm! chove a potes em Ponte de lima


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2017 às 01:34)

joselamego disse:


> Em Vila praia âncora também
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Andaste por Vila Praia de Ancora?!


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Andaste por Vila Praia de Ancora?!


Minha namorada é de lá , disse me que chovia 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (18 Out 2017 às 02:10)

Chove fraco ou moderado de forma ininterrupta desde as 18h00.

Precipitação de ontem cerca de 8mm.
Hoje até Às 2h00 já estamos em 12mm.

Excelentes valores para terras sequiosas e a ritmo pausado para não varrer as cinzas pela cidade abaixo!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2017 às 02:26)

Agora que está mais calmo, despeço-me com um acumulado de *20,8 mm* desde as 00h.

Boa noite.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

*15 mm* acumulados durante o dia de ontem.

Hoje sigo com *17.2 mm* até ao momento, choveu por vezes muito forte, sobretudo ao início da  de madrugada 

13.2ºc actuais, vento fraco e 97% HR


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia.

Dia fresco hoje. Já se sente a humidade que a chuva deixou no ar.
O *acumulado* desde as 00h está nos *25,1 mm*.
O vento está calmo de momento.

*Tactual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## S Pimenta (18 Out 2017 às 09:36)

No Porto a chuva voltou junto com o arco-íris...


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Out 2017 às 09:44)

Em Braga, manhã fresca com o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens. Alguma chuva ligeira e dispersa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Out 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia. 20mm's acumulados
Finalmente alguma chuva decente, vao caindo aguaceiros esporádicos.
Destaque para uma coisa: a temperatura é de 12º, menos 20º aproximadamente que no domingo.... WOW


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2017 às 11:30)

Dia 16 18.3 mm 
Dia 17 36.5 mm

Rendeu bem em Ponte de Lima


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 11:49)

1337 disse:


> Dia 16 18.3 mm
> Dia 17 36.5 mm
> 
> Rendeu bem em Ponte de Lima


Para quem achava que não ia cair nada, até que correu bem na tua zona...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 12:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para quem achava que não ia cair nada, até que correu bem na tua zona...


Por vezes a choradeira dá resultado


----------



## guimeixen (18 Out 2017 às 12:28)

Bom dia,

Grande aguaceiro torrencial à alguns minutos:


----------



## Macuser (18 Out 2017 às 12:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Grande aguaceiro torrencial à alguns minutos:




-------------

Bom Dia

Alguém consegue fornecer dados de precipitação até agora no País todo?
Será que em todo o País nestes dias passamos em todo o lado pelo menos os 20 a 30mm?

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2017 às 13:12)

Macuser disse:


> -------------
> 
> Bom Dia
> 
> ...



Mapa resumo:






No Algarve e Baixo Alentejo a precipitação foi residual. De resto, de notar o número de Pluviometros entupidos.
Leiria (aeródromo) acabou de ser desentupido: 26,2mm agora nas horárias.

Mas ainda faltam uns quantos:
Porto (S.Pilar), Arouca, Macedo Cavaleiros, Sabugal, Nelas, Covilhã (aeródromo), Figueira da Foz, Rio Maior, Portalegre, Sines... E provavelmente Alcoutim e Castro Verde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2017 às 13:25)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## S Pimenta (18 Out 2017 às 13:27)

Hoje de manhã no Porto


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Aguaceiro brutal por aqui. Saudades destas chuvadas. Campos todos alagados!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Out 2017 às 13:44)

Ando com problemas com a estação, a precipitação repentinamente vai para 0... Deve ser de estar desabituado da chuva.
Mas pronto, sigo com 23mm e 12,6º
Dia de Inverno.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Mau tempo

*Chuva provocou inundações em habitações e nas ruas no Grande Porto*

A chuva que caiu no Grande Porto provocou dezenas de inundações na via pública e em habitações das cidades do Porto, Gondomar e Vila Nova de Gaia, durante a madrugada desta quarta-feira.

No Porto, os Sapadores registaram "mais de 20" pedidos de ajuda, a maioria das quais relacionadas com pequenas inundações em habitações, canos entupidos e lençóis de água na via pública.

Contudo, segundo disse à Lusa fonte dos Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto "não se registou qualquer situação grave".

Também em Vila Nova de Gaia, os Bombeiros receberam muitos pedidos de socorro, principalmente entre as 00.30 e as 1.45 horas, quando choveu mais intensamente.

Neste período recebemos mais de 12 chamadas, muitas relacionadas com inundações em casa, a maioria delas porque as pessoas se esquecem de limpar os canos das varandas e pátios", disse, apontando o caso de uma idosa, que vive sozinha, e que "foi necessário auxiliar porque estava a entrar água pelo telhado".

Registaram também vários pedidos relacionados com inundações na via pública.

Também no concelho de Gondomar se registaram inundações de estruturas e superfícies devido à precipitação intensa.


https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...acoes-e-nas-ruas-no-grande-porto-8852681.html


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2017 às 14:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para quem achava que não ia cair nada, até que correu bem na tua zona...


É verdade, a frente foi uma desilusão mas os aguaceiros atrás da frente foram muito bons, aliás agora acabou de cair um fortíssimo que deixou várias ruas inundadas. Estou a ser o penico de Portugal neste  momento


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2017 às 16:00)

Boas

Por aqui o dia de ontem terminou com *11,7mm*
O dia de hoje segue com *3mm * Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, o grosso passou todo a norte e a sul

Hoje está sol e agradável, vento fraco a moderado e *19,1ºC*


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2017 às 16:24)

manhã com chuva fraca com 13 graus às 8:30. de tarde ainda não choveu e de momento brilha o sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2017 às 18:54)

Boas,
Extremos hoje foram *12.5 °C / * *17.5 °C .  *Acumulados *9,1mm * 

Neste momento céu limpo, nuvens apenas para o interior deixo aqui uma foto que tirei agora ao final da tarde na direção da Serra de Montemuro:






Atuais *15,9ºC* e vento fraco de SSW


----------



## jonas (18 Out 2017 às 19:02)

Boas,
A noite trouxe uma boa chuva.De manha caiam aguaceiros esporádicos e a torneira fechou ao fim da manha.
Agora céu com algumas nuvens e 14.8°C.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2017 às 23:26)

*Praia de Matosinhos coberta com cinza dos incêndios*

*



*

*O areal da praia de Matosinhos está, desde a manhã desta quarta-feira, coberto de cinzas.*

Fonte do executivo camarário explicou ao JN que receberam o alerta por parte da população, no entanto, a origem das mesmas "ainda é desconhecida".

"Não sabemos se as cinzas caíram no mar e ele depositou-as ali ou se elas vieram do rio Douro", referiu a mesma fonte.

O JN contactou ainda a Administração dos Portos do Douro e Leixões (APDL), responsável pela praia de Matosinhos, que assegurou que o areal será limpo "durante esta madruga ou amanhã de manhã", desde que "as condições climatéricas o permitam".

JN


----------



## Macuser (19 Out 2017 às 01:07)

DaniFR disse:


> *Praia de Matosinhos coberta com cinza dos incêndios*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



---------

Ja começou o lado mau das chuvas, embora a culpa não é da chuva mas dos incendiários...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Out 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia. Aproveitem hoje e amanhã, porque depois o sol regressa sabe-se lá até quando...
Dia 17 tive 10mm, ontem tive 23 e hoje sigo com 0.3mm., ou seja cerca de 33mm neste evento. Se chegar aos 50 até sábado será muito bom e é provável que fiquei por aí este mês...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2017 às 12:22)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos céu encoberto, vento calmo e vai caindo chuva molha-tolos, aka chuva miudinha, morrinha, orvalho, chuvisco, sei lá que mais...
Está fresco e a madrugada foi fria.

*Tmín: 6,7ºC

Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 90%
*​A *cinza* que deu à praia em Matosinhos pode bem ser cinza  caída na zona do Grande Porto que, arrastada pela chuva mais forte que caiu ontem, foi parar ao mar por via dos ribeiros e do rio Douro pós barragem de Crestuma-Lever. A que terá sido arrastada para o rio Douro antes da barragem concerteza não passou (falta caudal).


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2017 às 14:25)

Matosinhos


----------



## jonas (19 Out 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de outono, céu nublado ate ao final da manha, depois começou a chover fraco e continua ate agora.
Aproveitemos estes dias...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Boa noite! 
Hoje dia praticamente de chuva,ora fraca,ora moderada e com intervalos,pena é que o padrão vai mudar novamente


----------



## WinterIsHere (19 Out 2017 às 20:10)

Dia nublado com chuva aqui e ali, mas a partir das 17 não parou mais, ou é moderada ou fraca. Aproveitar estes dias!


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2017 às 21:22)

Boa noite, 

chuva da boa e certinha  pelo Porto, sigo com *7.6 mm* acumulados. 

16.8ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (19 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Boa noite
Dia de chuva  alguns pingos de manhã e uma chuva mais persistente a partir do fim da tarde. Céu sempre encoberto, já tinha saudades, belo dia
Extremos do dia:
Tmín: *12,1ºC*
Tmáx: *18,3ºC
*
Neste momento vai caindo morrinha leve. O acumulado em Esmoriz é *6,4mm,* com *17,3ºC *atuais


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2017 às 22:20)

Dia bastante outonal com chuva praticamente todo o dia. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Out 2017 às 01:29)

Boa noite! Nevoeiro
TEMP - 17.2ºC
H.R - 92%
Acumulado Total deste mês, esta nos 29 mm

EDIT: PH E TORNASOL


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2017 às 07:41)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Nevoeiro
> TEMP - 17.2ºC
> H.R - 92%
> Acumulado Total deste mês, esta nos 29 mm
> ...


Desculpa a ignorância mas porque essas medições? Da água da chuva?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2017 às 11:13)

Por aqui uma típica manhã de outono com chuva miúda mas persistente, que tudo molha e algum vento. Atualmente 18 graus, 98% HR e 1024 PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (20 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Chove gravidez de o clarear do dia.
Vai ser o ultimo dia de chuva, amanha já não devera chover.
Temos de aproveitar este ar fresquinho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2017 às 15:22)

Chove chove e Chove!
Tempo enfadonho!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto!

De momento a cair uma chuva miúda com a temperatura atual estabilizada nos *19.0ºC.*


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2017 às 16:48)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto!
> 
> De momento a cair uma chuva miúda com a temperatura atual estabilizada nos *19.0ºC.*


Bem-vindo!!!!

Essa temperatura, tens estação ou apenas estás a ver a temperatura numa estação próxima?
Só por curiosidade!


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2017 às 16:51)

Vamos lá aproveitar as últimas horas de chuva antes de uma pausa (que pode ser longa....)

Por agora 17.7º e 5mm acumulados (deve subir prevê-se uma intensificação da chuva nas próximas horas)


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 17:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto!
> 
> De momento a cair uma chuva miúda com a temperatura atual estabilizada nos *19.0ºC.*



Bem-vindo amigo ColdPT,
Boa participação e eventos futuros!


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Out 2017 às 17:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem-vindo!!!!
> 
> Essa temperatura, tens estação ou apenas estás a ver a temperatura numa estação próxima?
> Só por curiosidade!



Obrigado  Não é estação, é um termómetro do Lidl, cada um se arranja como pode 

T.Atual: *18.5ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (20 Out 2017 às 18:10)

Boas,

O que vejo de minha casa no horizonte a sul do Tejo (Barreiro/Montijo/Alcochete/P.Alto), é um céu carregado de nuvens negras, deve estar a cair bem, alguém confirma ??~


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2017 às 18:38)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O que vejo de minha casa no horizonte a sul do Tejo (Barreiro/Montijo/Alcochete/P.Alto), é um céu carregado de nuvens negras, deve estar a cair bem, alguém confirma ??~



Daqui do Porto é difícil confirmar 


Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *8 mm*, hoje sigo com *3.4 mm* até ao momento.

18.8ºc actuais, vento SW 13 Km/h e 98 % hr.

Vai morrinhando neste momento e com nevoeiro à mistura.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Boa noite.


c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto.



Sê bem vindo ao nosso convívio. Sangue novo por cá é sempre uma boa notícia... Boa participação.

Bem, por cá lá tivemos chuva ontem e hoje, fraca a moderada (por vezes) e vento normalmente calmo. Sopra agora fraco de SO.
O *acumulado de ontem* foi de *8,4 mm* e* hoje* está nos *7,6 mm*.
Nada mau, claro que precisamos de mais, mas a forma como caiu permitiu penetrar lentamente na terra (superficial ainda), e mesmo assim notei que o rio Carvalhosa, aqui no concelho, levava uma pouco mais de água que na passada semana.

*Tactual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Out 2017 às 19:40)

cookie disse:


> Desculpa a ignorância mas porque essas medições? Da água da chuva?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Sim, para ver se contêm acidez.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Out 2017 às 19:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto!
> 
> De momento a cair uma chuva miúda com a temperatura atual estabilizada nos *19.0ºC.*



Bem-vindo amigo ColdPT


----------



## guimeixen (20 Out 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

Chuva forte neste momento com a chegada da frente. Ontem 9,9mm acumulados e hoje vai nos 7,9mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite novamente.



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Sim, para ver se contêm *acidez*.



Utilizei há pouco o aparelho de medir o Ph da água da piscina e verifiquei que o Ph da chuva caída hoje anda próximo dos 8.0 (7.8-8.0).
Atendendo a que não provêm de terra mas do mar, e longe dos efeitos de outros países, parece-me bem.

A chuva não cai de momento.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *8,6 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tactual: 17,8ºC
Hr: 95%*​
*Um bom fim de semana*.


----------



## Intruso (20 Out 2017 às 23:44)

Na Maia chove bem por agora. Desde as 22h que tem sido assim.


----------



## qwerl (21 Out 2017 às 00:34)

Boas

Dia muito húmido com alguma chuva fraca e tempo ameno
O acumulado em Esmoriz foi *2,3mm*, a mínima *17,2ºC *e a máxima *20,2ºC*, baixa amplitude térmica
Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, vai chovendo fraco com vento por vezes moderado, bela noite


----------



## GabKoost (21 Out 2017 às 01:11)

Chove fraco e a espaços moderado desde as 18h00.
Até à meia noite tinha acumulado cerca de 10mm e já conto agora com 2.
O total acumulado desde dia 16/10 passa dos 50mm.
Não é famosos, é aquém do que se pensava mas, tendo em conta a nossa realidade, temos de dar graças a Deus.
E aliás, o ritmo pausado com que ela caiu é absolutamente o ideal num cenário pós tragédia de fogos florestais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2017 às 01:30)

Boa noite!
Chuva moderada entre as 22:00h e 23:00h
De momento reina a calmia
Durante a tarde, tempo abafado e vento moderado a mistura
Sigo com 16.7ºC de temperatura e a humidade relativa esta nos 89%


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia.

De madrugada ainda tivemos chuva, sob a forma de aguaceiros.
O *acumulado* é de *5,3 mm*.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de ONO\NO.

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *4.2 mm*, hoje sigo com *4.8 mm* que caíram ao início da madrugada.

16.8ºc actuais, vento NW 15 Km/h e 83% HR.


----------



## jonas (21 Out 2017 às 15:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde  Sou novo no fórum, finalmente resolvi registar-me após 3 anos de acompanhamento do mesmo. Espero que a minha participação ajude a cobrir uma área com pouca cobertura meteorológica, o interior do distrito do Porto!
> 
> De momento a cair uma chuva miúda com a temperatura atual estabilizada nos *19.0ºC.*


Bem vindo aqui ao forum, e em especial aqui a este tópico.
....
Por cá dia de sol e nuvens.
Choveu bem no inicio da noite.
Agora vai haver uma pausa na chuva, espero que não seja longa.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Boa tarde, por aqui agora bastante sol. 

T.atual: 17.5°C


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

Cai a noite com céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO.
Está fresco e esta madrugada deverá ser fria.

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Out 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite, temperatura em queda, apesar do vento fraco que impede uma descida mais acentuada. 

T.atual: *10.0°C*


----------



## qwerl (22 Out 2017 às 00:18)

Boa noite

Alguma chuva durante a noite, a acumular *4,6mm*, em Esmoriz, como não choveu enquanto a estação de Esmoriz teve off o mês segue com *27,9mm. *Em princípio deve ficar por aqui.

Neste momento não tenho o sensor comigo mas a noite segue bem fresca...


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Out 2017 às 00:21)

Boa noite mais uma vez, despeço-me com a temperatura atual de *9.3ºC.* Apesar da brisa perturbar a descida de temperatura a mínima promete.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Frescura...Manhã bem fria por cá.
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado. Há nuvens altas para N\NE e E.
O vento sopra fraco de N/NNE.

*Tactual: 4,3ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

mínima fresquinha de* 8.8 ºc .*

Neste momento 9.3ºc, vento fraco de NE e 86% HR.

Temperaturas na rede do IPMA ás 06:00, destaque para Miranda do Douro com uns frios *1.4 ºc*


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Out 2017 às 10:42)

Bom dia 

Manhã fria com mínima de *2.5°C 
*
Por agora já vai aquecendo com 12.3°C atuais!

EDIT 11:06: Temperatura a subir rapidamente, 15.5°C


----------



## guimeixen (22 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Bem fresquinho hoje de manhã com mínima de 5,8ºC

Neste momento 15,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Out 2017 às 13:04)

Boas, a chegar a 1 da tarde com as temperaturas a rondarem os 17 graus 
Está um "sol de inverno" que aquece pouco comparativamente ao que tivemos há uma semana atrás e que teremos na próxima. 
Resto de uma boa tarde a todos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2017 às 14:05)

Noite bem fresca a rondar os 6°c.
Atualmente céu limpo e 18°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2017 às 14:17)

Boas,
Por cá esta um dia outonal.Esta ameno com vento fraco a moderado.
A temperatura esta nos 19°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Boa tarde,
Manhã fresca com nevoeiro a vir do Douro, mínima desceu aos *6,8ºC *

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei hoje ao nascer do sol :




Agora *17ºC* e vento de Noroeste *12km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu quase limpo (alguma nebulosidade alta) e vento em geral fraco.
Neste momento temos uma noite fresca, com céu limpo e vento calmo.
*
Tmín: 4,3ºC
Tmáx: 19,5ºC

Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 79%*​
*Boa semana*.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Out 2017 às 12:18)

Boa tarde  Céu azul e muito sol com 19.8°C atuais.


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2017 às 15:01)

Bem, por aqui acabei o mês com 86 mm acumulados. Já foi mais que Setembro


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,
Dia outonal com céu limpo e algum vento .
Sigo com 23.9°C.
Espera-nos mais um tempo com este AA( o famoso antílope do Açores)em cima de nós.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Boa noite, arrefecendo com *13.3ºC* atuais, céu limpo.


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2017 às 20:05)

Boas,
Por cá descida acentuada da temperatura.Sigo com 14.3°C.Estas noite têm sido bem fresquinhas.


----------



## Zarb (23 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Aos que puderem ajudar na recolha de dados quanto ao frio e à neve no Norte Português: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-e-frio-no-norte-portugues-pedido-de-auxilio-em-dados.9564/


----------



## qwerl (23 Out 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite

Noite fresca e dia agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado
Tmáx: *21,2ºC*
Tmín: *8,9ºC
*
Neste momento estão *14,2ºC *e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2017 às 22:48)

Boas,

Noite amena sigo com *19ºC* e vento de Leste / ENE *19km/h *com rajadas 

Máxima foi de *22,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2017 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Por cá a noite foi fresca mas o dia já vai aquecendo lentamente.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
*
Tmín: 8,0ºC

Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2017 às 23:54)

Boas 

Dia de céu limpo a máxima por aqui foi *26,3ºC* 

Neste momento *17ºC* e *60%* de HR. Lestada a *14km/h*


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta) 
Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.

T.atual: *21.3°C*


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 11:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*


Parabéns


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 11:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*


Parabéns ! Um dia feliz amigo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Out 2017 às 12:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*



Parabéns !


----------



## jonas (25 Out 2017 às 13:37)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*


Parabens!
.................
Por ca já estão 25°C e céu quase limpo.
Quase não há vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2017 às 13:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*


Temos a mesma idade. 
Muitos parabéns!


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 13:53)

Neste momento sigo com 26.6º...
Muito calor e só de pensar que sexta e sábado chego aos 30º
Estou curioso para ver a temperatura na sexta, o IPMA prevê 31º para Felgueiras....
Muitas zonas do centro\sul a aproximarem-se dos 35º


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 14:38)

27,6º, onde é que isto vai parar....


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2017 às 14:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada (segundo consta)
> Já não há outubros desses  Por agora vai aquecendo, muito sol.
> 
> T.atual: *21.3°C*


Muitos Parabéns!!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2017 às 16:44)

Boa tarde.


c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia  há 18 anos nascia eu, sob chuva forte e trovoada
> T.atual: *21.3°C*



Parabéns então. 
---

Por cá temos céu praticamente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade alta, dispersa.
O vento sopra fraco variável.
A madrugada foi fresca mas o dia é bem temperado.
Ontem tive *26,5ºC* de *máxima*; a mesma de hoje.
A *mínima* de hoje foi de *7,5ºC*.

*Tactual: 24,3ºC
Hr: 37%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Out 2017 às 18:28)

Boa tarde, a descer com 16.9°C atuais.  Céu limpo, portanto mais um pôr do sol bastante vulgar por aqui...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Boas

Por cá mais um dia cheio de sol, máxima de *24,7ºC
*
Agora sigo com* 17,7ºC* e *87%* de humidade. Vento soprar fraco de SSE


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia,

Minima de *13,6ºC* 

Céu limpo, atuais *14,7ºC* com vento *ENE 19km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2017 às 13:49)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos céu limpo e vento fraco, variável.
A madrugada foi fresca, mas não tanto como pensei - as mínimas tem estado abaixo dos 10ºC, abaixo do que os modelos americano e europeu previam para esta terra. Mas nada de mau, está assim mais próximo de valores normais. O que não está próximo dos valores normais é a persistência do tempo quente diurno.

Ahhh...As máximas dos próximos dias não vão ser de 35ºC como andam a dizer por cá. Esta comunicação social *en*-*ga*-*na*-*do*-*ra* pá! 


*Tmín: 9,1ºC

Tactual: 24,6ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Out 2017 às 14:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por cá temos céu limpo e vento fraco, variável.
> A madrugada foi fresca, mas não tanto como pensei - as mínimas tem estado abaixo dos 10ºC, abaixo do que os modelos americano e europeu previam para esta terra. Mas nada de mau, está assim mais próximo de valores normais. O que não está próximo dos valores normais é a persistência do tempo quente diurno.
> ...


Não vão ser de 35º no Norte mas amanhã em algumas zonas vão aproximar-se desse valor...
Aqui amanhã deve ir acima de 30º, já ontem e hoje anda a rondar os 27º..


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 13:31)

Boa tarde.
Sim, são 27 de outubro, mas neste momento sigo com 28,9º, a caminho dos 30º
Enfim, já não tenho mais palavras para descrever esta situação de calor fora de época....


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 13:36)

O ano passado outubro foi quente, mas este abusa....
Eu ainda não tinha estação mas a estação do colega Aristocrata de Paços de Ferreira registou uma maxima em outubro o ano passado de 26,7º, este ano já teve 32º em outubro e hoje já vai perto de 28º...


----------



## WinterIsHere (27 Out 2017 às 13:59)

Já sinto este calor de fim de Julho regressado.. incrível. 30 graus..

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00UD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

quente por aqui, sigo com *28.4 ºc *

Vento ENE: 12 Km/h e 38% HR.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 14:38)

*29.6ºc* , grande bafo para fins de Outubro 

Lestada persiste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 15:13)

*30.0 ºc* actuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 15:42)

29,6º por aqui...
Não vai tocar nos 30º mas quase....


----------



## jonas (27 Out 2017 às 15:48)

Boas,
Por cá 30.1°C.Que bafo, e já estamos quase em Novembro.
Vento de NE.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 15:58)

*30.9ºc*  

Temperatura irreal para fins de Outubro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Não me lembro de um outubro tão quente.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Boa tarde  máxima de *31.6ºC*!  Sei que vivo num vale sujeito a noites frias e dias quentes, mas mesmo assim é simplesmente muito elevado para fins de Outubro!

Estação do wunderground em Várzea do Douro com uns ainda mais impressionantes *32.4ºC* de máxima: 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVR3


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *31.0 ºc* .

Neste momento ainda 27.1ºc , Vento fraco e 40 % HR.

Mesmo no pico do Verão, máximas destas não são propriamente muito frequentes aqui no Litoral Norte, pois normalmente ocorrem as brisas marítimas e nortadas que vão limitando uma subida maior da temperatura, o que não sucedeu durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite

Dia muito quente por aqui... As rajadas fortes de leste durante a noite faziam antever um dia bastante quente.
A mínima foi *16,8ºC*, provavelmente numa altura em que a lestada esteve mais fraca, e a máxima foi *29,9ºC*... Na praia da Aguda a mínima foi tropical (*20,0ºC*) e a máxima *33,2ºC
*
Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, o vento é fraco mas suficiente para colar a temperatura... Em Esmoriz ainda estão *22,3ºC
*
Nos últimos anos temos tido dias bem quentes no fim de outubro, mas este ano está particularmente impressionante, foi todo o mês, a média das máximas em Outubro deve ser maior que Setembro


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite.

Fraco...Nem aos 30ºC cheguei!
Isto não se faz. Isto é um ultraje! Um esquema bem montado para não me deixar chegar pelo menos aos 30ºC...
É isso.

Pois então foi um dia de sol e calor, bem temperado pelo vento fraco (a meio da tarde ainda soprou moderado) de NNE predominante.
As zonas mais litorais torraram hoje. E suponho que o dia de praia tenha sido maravilhoso, com calor e água melhor do que em muitos dias de verão (16-17ºC). Sem nortada...

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 29,9ºC

Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 64%
*​*Um bom fim de semana. *


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Out 2017 às 00:55)

Boa noite, temperatura a baixar lentemente, com *12.9ºC* atuais. Grande contraste com as temperaturas junto á costa / zona metropolitana do Porto, diferenças até 11ºC a mais...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2017 às 02:39)

Boas,

Por aqui a noite segue tropical, atuais *21,6ºC *e vento a soprar fraco de Leste. 

Ontem máxima de *30,2ºC* , nota vai para brisa marítima que aparece durante a tarde, ontem não apareceu , mantendo-se a lestada todo dia .


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2017 às 06:06)

Ontem o dia foi tórrido! Cheguei aos 33 graus na zona da senhora da hora e em Azurara pelas 17h estavam 27 graus. Em ambos os locais zero de vento.
Às 22h a estação marcava 22 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia 16°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Out 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia,
Por cá estão 14°C.
Esperemos mais um dia quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Minima de *18,4ºC*

Neste momento *20ºC* não consegue subir mais rápido devido ao vento. Sopra de ENE a *29km/h* com rajadas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2017 às 10:39)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade sopra a* 34km/h* com rajadas moderadas a fortes, última de* 51km/h*


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2017 às 10:55)

Por aqui para já 20 graus (ainda à sombra) e vento inexistente. O dia promete...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2017 às 11:07)

Continua o vendaval rajada máxima subiu para os* 53km/h*

Atuais* 21,3ºC *e *50% *de Humidade. Vento médio *37km/h *


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2017 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.

O vento tem soprado moderado\fraco.
O céu encontra-se limpo.
As nuvens mais próximas no mar estão a mais de 300-400 km de distância em pleno Atlântico.
Nada passa pelo nosso arqui-inimigo Anticiclone dos Açores. Esse bastardo! Que vá chatear os peixes mais para sul... 

*Tmín: 10,8ºC

Tactual: 26,4ºC
Hr: 37%*​
Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2017 às 18:55)

Por matosinhos calmia total e temperatura agradável , parece um ambiente de fim de verao e inicio de tempestades ou a chamada calmia antes da tempestade


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Bem, isto está bom para banhos de sol. Primaveril.
Digo isto pois já estive bons minutos a captar proto-vitamina D e sabe tão bem...
Com vento calmo e céu limpo, hoje está de facto muito agradável.
Tirando o facto de necessitarmos de chuva com urgência (muitos dias de chuva!), estes são os dias que me sabem melhor. E o povo sabe-o. Anda tudo na rua, tudo a aproveitar o rei-astro...

*Tmín: 8,0ºC

Tactual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 49%*​


----------



## VRStation (29 Out 2017 às 15:33)

TEMPERATURA (Rio Tinto) 
Semana 43/2017


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Out 2017 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, depois de um dia quente eis que a temperatura desce a pique na última meia-hora após o sol se pôr. 

T.atual: *15.7°C*


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

Após mais um dia quente a noite segue fresca. Parece que daqui a uns dias poderá mudar.
Uma foto do pôr do sol:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *15,2ºC*

Atuais *17,7ºC* com vento moderado a forte de Leste / ENE, rajada máxima de *55km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2017 às 11:27)

Rajada máxima subiu para os *58km/h *

Os eucaliptos abanam por todo lado.


----------



## jonas (30 Out 2017 às 16:51)

Boas,
Por cá os dias têm sido identicos, sol, algum calor e algum vento, hoje não escapa a regra.
Tempo monótono.
Felizmente vem um pouco de chuva para nos alegrar.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Out 2017 às 18:48)

Boa noite, a descer como se não houvesse amanhã... mas haver haverá e será esperemos o último dia "seco" antes da bendita chuva 

T.atual: *12.3ºC*  Parece quase que estou a competir com a famosa estação de Seiça (Ourém), que segue com 11.1ºC, mas nem tenho hipótese


----------



## guimeixen (30 Out 2017 às 19:04)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vou com 17,2ºC.

Ontem fui ver onde ficava a estação de Merelim. Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei:


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2017 às 19:26)

Boa noite.



guimeixen disse:


> Ontem fui ver onde ficava a estação de Merelim.


Epá, mas que grande arraial de aparelhos, aparelhinhos, sensores e sensorzinhos.
Muito à frente, muito retro.
Parte deles de nada servirão, apenas deixaram-nos para a posteridade. Fica bem.
E por falar em ficar bem, agora percebo melhor as mínimas e máximas da estação - fica num bom descampado...
---

Bom, por aqui hoje tivemos céu praticamente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade alta, dispersa - o prenúncio dos próximos dias em que a nebulosidade irá estar mais presente.
O vento soprou fraco\moderado, de ENE predominante.
A temperatura ainda esteve agradável.
Cai a noite e sente-se alguma frescura. temos de nos habituar, a partir de agora o calor acumulado vai-se e fica o fresco outonal. 

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,1ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## qwerl (30 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Boas

Dias quentes, noites também quentes e muita lestada, não há muito a relatar. Tem estado melhor à noite agora do que no verão, graças à lestada ser todo o dia e não haver brisas marítimas, anda-se perfeitamente de t-shirt.

Hoje foi um dia quente, com vento moderado a forte durante a manhã.
Tmáx: *25,0ºC*
Tmín: *15,6ºC*

As temperaturas têm vindo a descer gradualmente, mas só a partir de 4ª feira a descida será mais significativa

Neste momento vento fraco de leste e *18,5ºC*


----------



## jonas (31 Out 2017 às 07:22)

Bom dia,.
Céu limpo e 8.6°C.Vento quase nulo.
Finalmente vai chover, para matar saudades.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer mais fresco, sigo com *13.5ºC* mínima até ao momento.

Vento médio a soprar de ENE a *30km/h *com rajadas.


----------



## jonas (31 Out 2017 às 14:01)

Boas,
Por ca ceu pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas.
Temperatura mais normal para a epoca do ano em que estamos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Boas

Alguma nebulosidade alta a aparecer, foto que tirei ao final da manhã :






Máxima de* 23,3ºC *

Neste momento *17,8ºC* e *51%* de humidade. Vento a *16km/h* de ENE


----------



## qwerl (31 Out 2017 às 23:54)

Boa noite

O mês acaba com mais um dia para o quente, com vento moderado de leste durante a manhã e alguma nebulosidade alta
Tmax: *23,7°C*
Tmin: *14,5°C
*
Neste momento estão 14,9°C e brisa de leste


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Nov 2017 às 00:12)

Boa noite
Brisa de leste, esta a ficar abafado


----------

